# Apricot swirls



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

This is BrambleBerry's White Ginger & Amber with Apricot Labcolors swirl. Thought it was pretty and I'd share it. This is right after I poured it.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2011)

Very pretty Tamera


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

That's lovely!


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld (Feb 21, 2010)

Beautiful Tamera!


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Very pretty!


----------



## tendermeadowsnigerians (Sep 8, 2010)

Very pretty!


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

Nice- please post again after cutting!


----------



## linbee (Jul 7, 2010)

Very pretty - looks very refreshing.


----------



## prairie nights (Jan 16, 2009)

pretty !


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Just lovely! What a nice mold you have  V


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Beautiful! Yes, please post another pic after cutting.


----------

